# My new baby dart frog



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

So I have had him since a tadpole for about 3 months. He is now finally a baby froglet about the size of a dime so small haha.


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful lil guys aren't they!


----------



## tortle (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh wow I love his colors!


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

Awwww, so cute! Gorgeous!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks he will get more blue as the months pass. I also have other dart black and yellow with bright blue legs.


----------



## chase thorn (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that an outdoor enclosure?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## wellington (Jul 25, 2012)

Very cute. Hoping to have the same in the red eyed


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

No I had the enclosure outside when I was moving him from water bucket to set up tank. Smelt so bad. Wellington I wish you luck but remember each tad pole needs a separate container just a small little conatainer they will eat each other lol. You can try without see what survives maybe they won't eat each other and that's only dart frogs tads that do. Oh and tads are so messy haha smelly creatures.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 25, 2012)

Very cool, I always wanted some of these. Can you keep the different ones together?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 25, 2012)

Very cool! I have always wanted some of these as well.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

You can keep the same species together if they are all females. Not because males will fight But because interbreeding is very looked down upon. The frogs hve such great genetics already that people won't even look at or price a bee species made by human. Just don't interbreed basically.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 25, 2012)

what happens if they are all males? Just curious  

He's cute by the way! I know with the white's, you can keep all the tadpoles together, so it may just be a dartfrog thing


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

The males may fight for territory. They are vicious when they want to be. Ya maybe the dart tads have huge mouths lol


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 25, 2012)

He is so tiny! I have had my bumble bee for 5 yrs and I forgot how small he was when I got him. I love his "calling" in the evenings.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 25, 2012)

How big was he when he was a tadpole?


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well the egg was about half a rice then he grew a tail and was little bigger. Full sized tad pole was abou pea sized. Now he is dime size as a froglet. Ya th calls are calming. The dendrobate species gets large that includes bumble bees. I like them small but all I have is the dendros. Alanis and azuras


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 25, 2012)

My whites don't make noise yet, apparently not until they are larger (they will get to be baseball sized, apparently) and only if they're males. Buut, not that I really want them to since the call of the White's is one of the ugliest noises I've ever heard...


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ya a whites is pretty intense lol darts are so calming low pitch during the day usually dawn or dusk.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful! I love looking at these guys! I would love to have tadpoles in my classroom for the students to observe!


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice little frog


----------



## blafiriravt (Jul 26, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 26, 2012)

Charlotte I believe in the USA te company is called Josh's frogs they breed frogs if youcontact they maybe they will sell you a few should only cost ten bucks. That frog in my pics ten bucks for the tad now he's worth 90 to 125


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks! I will looking into it. First I have to see if we will have enough space for it though. We already have a bearded dragon in the classroom and my co-teacher trains service dogs and brings him to class, so we already have a lot of animals in class, but watching these guys change is so fascinating!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 26, 2012)

All you keep them in is a tiny deli container it's very easy.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 26, 2012)

I was looking around on the site and couldn't find tadpoles for sale, I will keep looking, I'm sure I just over looked it. Thanks!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I don't think anyone actually sells them. You would have to ask him tell him it's for educTion. Maybe he can help you out.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok perfect! Thank you!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 26, 2012)

Let me know how it goes. They take months to develope by the way.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah I figured it could be an on going project they can observe. Work it into different lessons, maybe some writing, science, math, etc.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 26, 2012)

Even once they are full grown, they don't require too much space, if they are anything like most tree frogs.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 26, 2012)

For one a simple 5gallon would work.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## acrantophis (Jul 29, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> You can keep the same species together if they are all females. Not because males will fight But because interbreeding is very looked down upon. The frogs hve such great genetics already that people won't even look at or price a bee species made by human. Just don't interbreed basically.



Actually the females are the aggressive ones. Females will even destroy eggs laid by other females. I would never keep females together.


----------



## poison (Jul 29, 2012)

yes female azureus and tinctorius are territorial


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 29, 2012)

Weird I have never had an issue. I have had male problems maybe I have it backwards.


----------



## poison (Jul 29, 2012)

males can also be territorial but its much more common in females.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 29, 2012)

I must have a good bunch


----------



## acrantophis (Jul 29, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> I must have a good bunch



You will find that once they start to breed, your females will bully each other. They will wrestle each other and push their opponents faces into the ground. Once you have a breeding pair you can use the female to sex any new frogs. You can keep multiple males in a large enclosure with multiple huts. Also try breeding wax worms for food. It's very easy. All you need is an incubator, honey, wax paper, wheat bran, and plastic straws. Thousands of worms produced. Major calories. Rapid growth of froglets.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 29, 2012)

I talked to them. They don't ship the tadpoles, because its to risky. They are willing to let me have some for my classroom if I can meet them at the reptile show in Daytona. The only problem is I am not sure I can make it to that show.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 30, 2012)

I do already have breeding pairs. Oh shoot do you live far from Daytona.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 30, 2012)

About an hour and a half in Jacksonville. Its just that weekend is not a good one for us to go down.


----------



## tyguy35 (Aug 4, 2012)

oh darn


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 4, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> So I have had him since a tadpole for about 3 months. He is now finally a baby froglet about the size of a dime so small haha.



Awwww!


----------



## tyguy35 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thinking of selling him Since I will likely have more or I will keep him as my first


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yay frog talk!  I hope you don't mind me hopping in! (sorry for the bad pun) 



tyguy35 said:


> Thinking of selling him Since I will likely have more or I will keep him as my first



Do you live in the US?


----------



## tyguy35 (Aug 23, 2012)

fluffypanda17 said:


> Yay frog talk!  I hope you don't mind me hopping in! (sorry for the bad pun)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I dont live in the US I live in Canada. haha great pun lol


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 23, 2012)

Dang it! Thanks!


----------



## cucumbers'mum (Aug 23, 2012)

Aww very cute and so small


----------



## tyguy35 (Aug 23, 2012)

he is very fat now lol still tiny


----------



## joesfiddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dart frogs are awesome!


----------

